# Is this anchor worm?



## bronwyn (Oct 7, 2008)

He's acting listless and won't eat and I fear he doesn't have a lot of time.


----------



## bronwyn (Oct 7, 2008)

Well the sac is now gone, it looks like nothing was ever there. However, his colour is yellowing and there are black outlines on his fins...


----------

